# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Σαμοθράκη [Samothraki, Barlovento, Banaderos, Pride of Cherbourg, Viking Voyager]

## Maroulis Nikos

Τέλος του μηνός έρχεται

----------


## George

Αφού ο αντικαταστάτης του δεν έχει ναυπηγηθεί ακόμα :?

----------


## George

Ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί στο Νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας και για όσους δεν το ξέρουν το όνομά του είναι ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η εταιρεία πάει για αγορά δύο γιαπονέζικων πλοίων σύν ότι δρομολογείτε φούλ για το χρηματιστήριο

----------


## andreas

Το πλοίο χρειάζεται δουλειά!! Δεν έχει καν καταπέλτη μιας και εκεί που ταξίδευε χρησιμοποιούσε το visor.

----------


## chrb

Για Ινδία ήταν κανονικά! :evil: 
Καμία σχέση εσωτερικά με το αδελφό του Κορνάρο.
Γι'αυτό το πήραν τζάμπα...

----------


## chrb

Το καράβι ήρθε. Καθυστέρησε να παραδωθεί γιατί και το ναυπηγείο που κατασκεύαζε τον αντικαταστάτη του πλοίου άργησε να το δώσει στην Fred olsen.

----------


## andreas

Διαβάζοντας τον "Ε" κατάλαβα ότι θέλει ακόμη πιο πολλή δουλειά απ'όση φανταζόμουν. :?

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου αν και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα γίνουν σημαντικές αλλάγες

----------


## xara

Tαξίδεψα με το BARLOVENTO απο το Los Cristianos της Τενερίφης, στο νησί Gomera, του συμπλέγματος των Καναρίων. Η διαδρομή ήταν 1.30' ώρα, με υψηλό κυματισμό (Ατλαντικός...), και το καράβι δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα. Πολύ καλοτάξιδο. Οι εσωτερικοί χώροι όμως... τα χάλια τους.

----------


## chrb

Και οι καμπίνες δεν είναι καλές.  :Sad:

----------


## xara

F/Β Samothraki
1975  
 Aalborg V&aelig;rft A/S, Denmark (#205) 
128,81 m 
 19,81 m / 20,22 m 
 4,54 m 
 6.386 / 9.735 
 SWD 
 19 kn. 
SAOS Ferries
Fred Olsen & Co. (1994-2005)
P&O European Ferries (1987-1994)
Townsend-Thoresen European Ferries (1975-1987)
Former names
Barlovento (2000-2005) - Lineas Fred. Olsen
Banaderos (1994-2000) - Lineas Fred. Olsen
Pride Of Cherbourg II (1994) - P&O
Pride Of Cherbourg (1989-1994) - P&O
Viking Voyager (1987-1989) - P&O
Viking Voyager (1975-1987) - Townsend Thoresen 


M/F Banaderos




M/F Barlovento

----------


## chrb

Ωραίο φαίνεται εδώ!

----------


## xara

Αδελφά πλοία του είναι:
Nador και Oujda, της Μαροκινής  COMANAV και Vitsentzos Kornaros της ΛΑΝΕ

----------


## chrb

Σιγά-σιγά τα μαζεύουμε όλα εδώ 8)

----------


## andreas

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ δεξαμενίστηκε στου Βασιλειάδη κι επέστρεψε στη θέση του στο Νέο Μόλο με καινούριο καταπέλτη κι ένα τεράστιο SAOS FERRIES στο πλάι.

----------


## gvaggelas

To πλοίο Σαμοθράκη, συγκρούστηκε με αλιευτικό λόγω της χαμηλής ορατότητας ανοιχτά του Θερμαϊκού Κόλπου, χωρίς ωστόσο, να αναφερθούν τραυματισμοί. Στο επιβατικό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Σαμοθράκη» επέβαιναν 143 επιβάτες και στο αλιευτικό «Χρυσούλα» επέβαιναν 6 άτομα. Η σύγκρουση των πλοίων έγινε σε απόσταση 14 μιλίων από τα Νέα Μουδανιά, ενώ τα πλοία αρχικά ακινητοποιήθηκαν προκειμένου να μην προκληθούν μεγάλα ρήγματα. Το οχηματαγωγό συνέχισε κανονικά το ταξίδι του προς τη Θεσσαλονίκη, καθώς δεν είχε επηρεαστεί η πλευσιμότητά του, ενώ το αλιευτικό ρυμουλκήθηκε προς την περιοχή της Νέας Μηχανιώνας.

www.chiostimes.com

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είχε Ραντάρ τύπου ARPA?

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το πλοίο βρε παιδιά ζεί??? Κανεις απο Β. Αιγαίο να μας πει???

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Δε πρεπει να ταξιδευει αυτη την εποχη Αποστολε .......Οπως και τα περισσοτερα της ΣΑΟΣ δλδ..... Κααααααθονται

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυτό το πλοίο βρε παιδιά ζεί??? Κανεις απο Β. Αιγαίο να μας πει???


Κάθεται στη Καβάλα και χαλαρώνει!!!!''Μπαινοβγαίνει'' όμως στο openseas που και που :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gvaggelas

Ξεκίνησε, από το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης να εκτελεί τα δρομολόγιά του το πλοίο "Σαμοθράκη" (μετά την υπογραφή της σχετικής σύμβασης με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του από το Υπουργείο), συνδέοντας τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου με τα λιμάνια της Καβάλας και της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Το πλοίο θα εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια από Χίο, Μυτιλήνη και Λήμνο προς τα λιμάνια της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Καβάλας και αντίστροφα. Ήδη έκανε το πρώτο δρομολόγιο, αφού απέπλευσε το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης από το λιμάνι της Καβάλας, ενώ στο λιμάνι της Χίου έφτασε το απόγευμα της Πέμπτης.
Από την άλλη, το πλοίο της εταιρείας Agoudimos Lines, με την οποία η SAOS βρισκόταν τον τελευταίο χρόνο σε δικαστική διαμάχη για τα επίμαχα δρομολόγια και εκτελούσε τις συγκεκριμένες γραμμές ελεύθερα (δηλαδή χωρίς επιδότηση), σταμάτησε το Σάββατο την εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων (λόγω της ετήσιας επιθεώρησης - επισκευής στην οποία πρέπει να προχωρήσει). Σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία του κ. Αγούδημου το πλοίο θα επανέλθει την 1η Απριλίου στην εκτέλεση των ίδιων δρομολογίων.
Δικαστική διαμάχη 
Στον μειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό που είχε προκηρυχθεί το 2006 μειοδότρια εταιρεία είχε αναδειχθεί η SAOS FERRIES, αλλά η Agoudimos Lines, που συμμετείχε επίσης στο διαγωνισμό, προσέφυγε στη Δικαιοσύνη υποστηρίζοντας ότι ο φάκελος της SAOS είχε παραλείψεις και επιπλέον η προσφορά που κατέθεσε ζημίωνε το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. 
Στην συνέχεια την υπόθεση ανέλαβε η Δικαιοσύνη, ενώ τα δρομολόγια μέχρι τον Μάιο εκτελούσε το πλοίο "Πηνελόπη" της Agoudimos Lines. Από τον Ιούνιο μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο τα συγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια εκτελούσε με επιδότηση η SAOS FERRIES, ενώ μετά το Σεπτέμβριο και οι δύο εταιρείες εκτελούσαν τα δρομολόγια χωρίς καμιά επιδότηση.
Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου ανακοινώθηκε η απόφαση του Ελεγκτικού Συνεδρίου, που δικαίωνε τη SAOS και στις 11 Ιανουαρίου το Νομικό Συμβούλιο του Κράτους γνωμοδότησε θετικά για την εταιρεία SAOS. Ωστόσο, από τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου η SAOS FERRIES ακινητοποίησε το πλοίο "Σαμοθράκη" στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας, περιμένοντας την υπογραφή της σύμβασης για τα επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια με το Υπουργείο, για να το επαναφέρει στις γραμμές. 
Η σύμβαση
Το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ υπέγραψε τη σύμβαση την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη και αμέσως μετά στις 6.00 το απόγευμα, το πλοίο αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Καβάλας, όπου βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένο όλο αυτό το διάστημα.
Σύμφωνα με τη σύμβαση θα εκτελεί ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα για Θεσσαλονίκη και δύο για Καβάλα.
Συγκεκριμένα, κάθε Κυριακή στις 13.00 και Τρίτη στις 20.15 θα αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Χίου για Καβάλα, απ' όπου θα αποπλέει κάθε Δευτέρα και Τετάρτη στις 6.00 μ.μ..
Κάθε Πέμπτη εξάλλου στις 18.00 θα αναχωρεί για Θεσσαλονίκη, απ' όπου θα ξεκινάει κάθε Παρασκευή στις 20.00 μ.μ. για ο αντίστροφο δρομολόγιο στα νησιά του Αιγαίου.
Κάθε Τρίτη εξάλλου στις 10.00 το πρωί θα αναχωρεί για Καρλόβασι-Αγ. Κήρυκο, ενώ κάθε Πέμπτη στις 10.00 και Σάββατο στις 16.00 για Βαθύ.
Η σύμβαση ισχύει μέχρι 30 Οκτωβρίου 2008 και εάν το πλοίο "Σαμοθράκη" αντικατασταθεί από το πλοίο "Μακεδονία", η σύμβαση θα ανανεωθεί για 6 χρόνια. Να σημειώσουμε ότι το πλοίο "Μακεδονία" είναι καινούργιο, ηλικίας μόλις 8 ετών και έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη η μετασκευή του, η οποία αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το καλοκαίρι.

      ΠΗΓΗ: ΑΙΟΛΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ

----------


## Ellinis

> Η σύμβαση ισχύει μέχρι 30 Οκτωβρίου 2008 και εάν το πλοίο "Σαμοθράκη" αντικατασταθεί από το πλοίο "Μακεδονία", η σύμβαση θα ανανεωθεί για 6 χρόνια. Να σημειώσουμε ότι το πλοίο "Μακεδονία" είναι καινούργιο, ηλικίας μόλις 8 ετών και έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη η μετασκευή του, η οποία αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το καλοκαίρι.


Καλά άμα είναι έτοιμο το Νοέμβριο θα το θεωρήσω και επιτυχία...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά την αντικατάσταση του από το Παναγία Σουμελά, ξεκουράζεται στα διακοσάρια στον Πειραιά, 
αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο όπως τουλάχιστον εξ' όψεως δείχνει.

SAMOTHRAKI.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πως ενα εξαιρετικο πλοιο μπορει να απεχει ετη φωτος απο το ιδιο πλοιο (απο το Κορναρος για το οποιο γραφαμε πριν λιγο).Με το Σαμοθρακη ειχα ταξιδεψει περυσι για Μηλο,οταν ειχε κανει τη σκατζα στον Αγιο Γεωργιο που ειχε βλαβη.Τα παραπονα μου ειναι παρα πολλα και για αυτα ευθυνεται αποκλειστικα η εταιρεια.Σκουριες στις περατζαδες,σκονες,κακη κατασταση εσωτερικου και ταχυτητα (ανεβηκα στη γεφυρα) 15-15,8.Οι διαρυθμιση των χωρων του ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα η ΣΑΟΣ τους εχει σε απαραδεκτη κατασταση.Δεν εχει ριξει ουτε μισο ευρω πανω του.Αν κοιταξετε το Βιτσεντζο θα καταλαβετε.Επισης αλλη διαφορα τους ειναι οτι στο Βιτσεντζο ειναι οτι το πανω γκαραζ (με τα μεγαλα ανοιγματα στη φωτογραφια του Γιωργου) στο Σαμοθρακη εχει παραμεινει ενω στον Κορναρο εχουν χτιστει καμπινες,πραγμα που δινει και αρχοντια στο βαπορι αλλα και χωρους...Παραπανω το βλεπω σε ακομα χειροτερη εξωτερικη κατασταση με εντονες σκουριες.Ειναι αμαρτια να χαραμιζεται τετοιο βαπορι ετσι...:twisted:

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε αν και πότε θα καταφέρουν να το επαναφέρουν σε δράση. 

Δεν έχω τίποτα με την εταιρεία, αλλά ο τρόπος που διαχειρίζονται τα καράβια τους είναι το λιγότερο περίεργος.

Με τα χάλια που έχει το Σαμοθράκη, όταν τελειώσει από τη ΣΑΟΣ το βλέπω να πηγαίνει κατευθείαν για διαλυτήριο.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Να δούμε αν και πότε θα καταφέρουν να το επαναφέρουν σε δράση. 
> 
> Δεν έχω τίποτα με την εταιρεία, αλλά ο τρόπος που διαχειρίζονται τα καράβια τους είναι το λιγότερο περίεργος.
> 
> Με τα χάλια που έχει το Σαμοθράκη, όταν τελειώσει από τη ΣΑΟΣ το βλέπω να πηγαίνει κατευθείαν για διαλυτήριο.


Συμπτωματικά φίλε ELLINIS λίγα λεπτά πρίν στείλεις το μην σου και βλέπωντας τη φώτο του πλοίου λέγαμε τα ίδια πράγματα περι διαλυσης κλπ με έναν πολύ καλό μου φίλο.Έτσι το βλέπουμε να καταλήγει.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΡΕ ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗ:twisted::twisted:

----------


## Rocinante

Η Σαμοθρακη scrap τo Εξπρες Λημνος κοιματε το Μακεδονια φαντασμα να δειτε οτι ναυαρχιδα της εταιρειας θα γινει η Σουμελα :Sad:

----------


## captain 83

Είναι και το Σαος ΙΙ. Μη το ξεχνάμε και υτό.

----------


## scoufgian

μπηκε για δεξαμενισμο το σαμοθρακη?

----------


## Nautikos II

> μπηκε για δεξαμενισμο το σαμοθρακη?


Nαι βεβαια, το ειδα το πρωι να μπαινει στου Βασιλειαδη

----------


## Rocinante

Scoufgian και εγω ειχα την περιεργεια το απογευμα γιατι το ειδα στο AIS λιγω εξω απο του Βασιλειαδη. Θα εχει αποκληση το AIS του . Αλλα τοσο μεγαλη βλαβη που θα δεξαμενιστει; Αν ξερει κανεις τη βλαβη ας μας πει. Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Apostolos

Έχω ακούσει για "στρόφαλο"

----------


## MYTILENE

Μ'αρέσει που το έχουν και στο openseas για δρομολόγιο από αύριο Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Θεσ/νικη.Α ρε SAOS ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ:mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

Τελικα ειναι ακομα μεσα στην δεξαμενη του Βασιλειαδη, οποτε κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα με το Ais που χτες το απογευμα το εδειχνε εξω, παρακατω μια φωτογραφια, η χειροτερη που εχω βγαλει μεχρι σημερα:mrgreen:, ειναι μονο για να δουμαι λιγο το παπορακι στην δεξαμενη :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Μοιαζει σαν να εχεις βγαλει στη ζουλα το πυρηνοκινητο "Μεγας Πετρος" :Very Happy:  δεν πειραζει εσυ μας εχεις δωσει κατα καιρους διαμαντια.

----------


## Nautikos II

To πλοιο μεταφερθικε στον προλιμενα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To πλοιο μεταφερθικε στον προλιμενα


Από όπου και η σημερινή φωτογραφία.

SAMOTHRAKI_2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

To Samothraki μεταφερθικε στο Περαμα, δεν εγινε η επισκευη στου Βασιλειαδη;

----------


## Apostolos

Μεχρι να βρεθεί το ανταλακτικό θα περιμένει πολύ...

----------


## Nautikos II

Φιλε Αποστολε κατι τετοιο καταλαβα το πρωι που το ειδα στο Περαμα

----------


## MYTILENE

ΠΑΛΙ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ???????:twisted::twisted::mrgreen::mrg  reen:!!!Σαν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ,που για πολύ καιρό δεν είχε ανταλλακτικό και όταν χάλασε το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ ως δια μαγείας βρέθηκε σε μια νύκτα,τοποθετήθηκε και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια κιόλας.Α ΡΕ ΣΑΟΣ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ:mrgreen:

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2225.jpg


 από την παραμονή του στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Nautikos II

*Πανεμορφες φωτο*, και ειναι και μεσα απο πλοιο :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Εικόνα 2199.jpg
> 
> Εικόνα 2225.jpg
> 
> 
> δύο φωτογραφίες από την παραμονή του στο Πέραμα.


kalypso ,πολυ ωραιες φωτο,αλλα περιμενουμε ,νεες φωτο, απο το ιδιο σημειο ,αφου διπλα στο σαμοθρακη ,εχει προστεθει στη παρεα ,το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> *Πανεμορφες φωτο*, και ειναι και μεσα απο πλοιο


και η πρωτη μεσα απο το ιδιο πλοιο ειναι............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## kalypso

επιφυλασσομαι αν κατέβω αυτή την εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

> και η πρωτη μεσα απο το ιδιο πλοιο ειναι............:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Σωστα φιλε μου :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> επιφυλασσομαι αν κατέβω αυτή την εβδομάδα!!!


απο μενα ,εχεις τις ευχαριστιες μου,προκαταβολικα ,για τις ομορφες φωτο ,που μας προσφερεις........

----------


## kalypso

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου...αν και νομίζω πως κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν βγάλει πολύ καλύτερες φωτογραφίες από μένα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού πρώτα πω ότι έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά την φίλη μας *Kalypso* και την έχω εκτιμήσει απεριόριστα σαν άνθρωπο  :Very Happy: , θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ειλικρινή κριτική για τις δύο φωτογραφίες που μας ανέβασε του Σαμοθράκη.

Καλή μου φίλη, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν είναι πανέμορφες και οι δύο σου φωτογραφίες. Είναι εξαιρετική η *δεύτερη* φωτογραφία σου (εύγε)  :Very Happy: , και αδιάφορη έως κακή η πρώτη η οποία επηρρεάζει αρνητικά στο σύνολο του ποστ σου και την δεύτερη.

Γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά ??? Γιατί πιστεύω ότι πολλές φορές παρασυρόμαστε από τον ενθουσιασμό μας (το έχω πάθει και εγώ πολλές φορές) και ανεβάζουμε δύο και τρεις σχεδόν ίδιες φώτο ενός πλοίου, ενώ θα μπορούσαμε διαλέγοντας απλά την καλύτερη να είχαμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα στο ποστ μας, και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερο. Για παράδειγμα για σκέψου το συγκεκριμμένο ποστ μόνο με την δεύτερη φωτογραφία, δεν θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο ???  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

Μηπως πηρε κανενας χαμπαρι, που βρισκεται ακριβως ,το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ?Γιατι το AIS ,το δειχνει αυτη τη στιγμη, σε μια θεση ,που μπορεις να πονταρεις.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:Ειναι μεσα στη δεξαμενη,ειναι στη θεση που εδενε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ,ποιος ξερει.........

----------


## kalypso

......για σκέψου το συγκεκριμμένο ποστ μόνο με την δεύτερη φωτογραφία, δεν θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο ???  :Very Happy: [/quote]


νομίζω τώρα είναι καλύτερα...ευχαριστώ φίλε espresso για την κριτική σου!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως το πλοίο ειναι στου Βασιλειάδη

----------


## Nautikos II

Απο σημερα την κοπανησε ξανα για Περαμα και πηρε την θεση του στην δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη το Alexandra T

----------


## Leo

Με άλλα λόγια έλα εσύ ( ο γνώριμος ενοικος του Βασιλειάδη " Αλεξάνδρα Τ " φύγε εσύ " Σαμοθράκη "  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Το Σαμοθράκη μας την κοπανήσε αθόρυβα, προφανώς έγινε καλά και πάει μέχρι την Χίο να συνχίσει τα ταξίδια του. Καλά ταξίδια λοιπόν.....

samothraki.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!Μυρίστηκε ο Μανούσης χρήμα μάλλον και το ξαναβάζει,μη ξεχνάμε οτι τα Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα,Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο τα έχει για τη πάρτη του. :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## zamas

> Το Σαμοθράκη μας την κοπαήσε αθόρυβα, προφανώς έγινε καλά και πάει μέχρι την Χίο να συνχίσει τα ταξίδια του. Καλά ταξίδια λοιπόν.....


*Το είδα* κ' εγώ σήμερα απο το syros-observer.

----------


## marsant

To Σαμοθρακη παντως ρε παιδια απο ταχυτητα σερνεται.Ποτε δεν θυμαμαι  να περασε τα 15-16 μιλια(μπορει να λεω και πολλα).

----------


## Ellinis

Χθές πήρα το βαπόρι από Λήμνο για Μυτιλήνη. Οφείλω να πω οτι τηρεί στο ακέραιο τις... καθυστερήσεις του. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Με 2 ώρες καθυστέρηση έφτασε στη Λήμνο, με 2 έφτασε και στη Μυτιλήνη, κάνοντας 6 ωρες ακριβώς. Τώρα ή το καράβι δεν μπορεί να "ανοίξει" παραπάνω ή δεν τους εδιαφέρει να καλύψουν τις καθυστερήσεις...

Εσωτερικά, τα σαλόνια του είναι αρκετά άνετα. 
Όσο για τις καμπίνες, είδα τη δικιά μου μόνο που ήταν 1,5 Χ 2 ακριβώς και με κοινόχρηστα wc. Κλειστοφοβική αλλά τουλάχιστον καθαρή.

Αρκετά τα ενθύμια από τις μέρες του στη Fred Olsen. Μάλιστα το ισπανικό κατάστημα έχει μετατραπεί σε κατάστημα ρούχων "όλα 2 ευρώ". Πάρτε μια γεύση από τι σερβίρανε στα Κανάρια...

fred48.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και να η εκπληξη του καλοκαιριου..Το Σαμοθρακη με 17,6 κομβους!!!Θα τρελαθουμε σημερα.

----------


## scoufgian

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ, αυτη τη στιγμη,στο ταξιδι ,προς Μυτιληνη και φευγοντας απο το λιμανι της Χιου,ακολουθει τη διαδρομη ,αναμεσα ,στο στενο ,Χιου και Οινουσσων.......................

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και *πολύ καλά κάνει* φίλε Ιωάννη.

Η μήπως προς χάριν των *αδηφάγων ΜΜΕ* να καταργήσουμε το λιμάνι της Πάρου επειδή μπάταρε εκεί ο Ποσειδώνας, 
την καλντέρα επειδή βούλιαξε το DIAMOND, τις Πόρτες γιατί τράκαρε το Σαμίνα, το στενό των Οινουσσών επειδή ''βρήκε'' ο Θεόφιλος, 
ακόμα και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (δεν είχε βουλιάξει το 1989 ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο σχεδόν στην είσοδο του ???).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

εγω Γιωργο ,μαζι σου ειμαι ,απλως εκανα την επισημανση,για να δουν οι φιλοι μας, που δεν ξερουν την περιοχη του συμβαντος,να ριξουν μια ματια στο ais και να εχουν μια αποψη για τη περιοχη που προσεκρουσε ο Τεο.Αλλα επειδη ομως ,οπως εχουμε πει ,ανηκουμε στους γκαντεμηδες,το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ με το που εφτασε στη περιοχη ,εξαφανιστηκε απο την εμβελεια του ais.Τι να πω!!Θα παω να κανω κανα ευχελαιο..:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά, θέλω να αφιερώσω αυτές τις φωτογραφίες σε όλους τους fun του Σαμοθράκη. Τις τράβηξα την Παρασκευή 4 Ιουλίου από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης... Η μία από αυτές δείχνει το βαπόρι παρέα με το Νταλιάνα... Περιμένω σχόλια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε, και δυσεύρετες αφού σπάνια έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε φωτο από την Θεσσαλονίκη.  :Very Happy: 

Μήπως ''κράτησες'' το όνομα του ''μικρού'' που φαίνεται δίπλα στο Σαμοθράκη ? Είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο, το είχα δει τον Μάρτη 
που είχα ανέβει Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Άθως ΙΙ (2) φίλε Espresso Venezia... Όντως είναι πολύ όμορφο

----------


## nautikos

Ωραιες φωτο φιλε! Να σε ρωτησω, τις πρωτες 3 φωτο απο το λιμεναρχειο τις εβγαλες? Γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος σε αυτη τη γωνια και υψος μονο αυτο το κτιριο θυμαμαι.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ φίλε ναυτικέ, πολύ καλή παρατήρηση, ξέχασα να σας πω ότι τις φωτογραφίες τις έβγαλα από τον "ποιητή" ή αλλιώς Βιτσέντζο Κορνάρο

----------


## STRATHGOS

SAMO.jpgΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ!!

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: www.in.gr 

Καθυστερήσεις απόπλου απο την Καβάλα .... διαβάστε τον λόγο *εδώ*

----------


## mike_rodos

Τραγικά αυτά τα φαινόμενα!

----------


## sylver23

kala απο τα πιο κουφα που εχω ακουσει.αλλα μαλλον θα μου πειτε οτι γινονται

----------


## marsant

Απαραδεκτο μεσα στο καλοκαιρι και με την τουριστικη κινηση που υπαρχει.Βγαζουμε και λαθος εικονα προς τα εξω.Λες και ειναι ζωα οι ανθρωποι δεν τους νοιαζει τπτ.Η Saos μεχρι στιγμης δημιουργησει ενα σωρο προβληματα στους επιβατες της και δεν εχει μπει καν ο Αυγουστος ακομα.

----------


## jvrou

Και να σκεφτείς ότ όσον αφορά τα Ο/Γ Ε/Γ της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας το Σαμοθράκη είναι από τα πιο προσεγμένα της. Ακόμα και στο site της (www.saos.gr) με το που μπαίνεις το Σαμοθράκη βλέπεις. Αλίμονο σε εμάς που πρέπει να περιμένουμε πότε θα μας κάνει την τιμή η Αρσινόη να περάσει...

----------


## sylver23

καβαλα-απο την παναγια(παλια πολη),απο το μπαλκονι μιας πρωην συμφοιτητριας.

----------


## marsant

Ωραια θεα εχει η συμφοιτητρια :Very Happy: .Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε sylver23.

----------


## nautikos

> Ωραια θεα εχει η συμφοιτητρια.Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε sylver23.


Εχεις και ενα λογο να της κανεις επισκεψη συχνοτερα  :Wink:  :Very Happy: ! Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου παντως!

----------


## sylver23

δυστυχως τελειωσε κ αυτη απο καβαλα .οποτε μπαλκονι γιοκ

----------


## sylver23

κ μιας κ σας αρεσαν θα σας βαλω κ καποιες απο αφιξη/αναχωρηση του στον αγιο κηρυκο ικαριας περυσι το καλοκαιρι.(με προορισμο σαμο χιο λεσβο..)
ειχα παει μια φιλη μου για να φυγει για λεσβο

1η κ 2η φωτο ειναι απο της καφετεριες απεναντι απο τον ντοκο 

οπ οπ νατο ευη,σηκω παμε να φυγουμε.αχ παει ο φρεντο δεν προλαβα να τον πιω :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

κ η αναχωρηση...







παει η ευη..............

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίες φωτό φίλε sylver23 απο καβάλα και ικαρία.

----------


## STRATHGOS

STHN XIO!!
Εικόνα1256.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> STHN XIO!!
> Εικόνα1256.jpg


ειναι που ναι για τα πανηγυρια το πλοιο.το εκανες ,κι εσυ με τη φωτο που ανεβασες....... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ειναι που ναι για τα πανηγυρια το πλοιο.το εκανες ,κι εσυ με τη φωτο που ανεβασες.......


EINAI POY DEN EXEIS GOYSTO!!! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

μην μου κακολογατε το σαμοθρακη.κ επισης τι εννοεις??οτι η χιος ειναι χειροτερη κ απο τα πανηγυρια?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (προσωπικα τα πανηγυρια μ αρεσουν)

----------


## scoufgian

> EINAI POY DEN EXEIS GOYSTO!!!


οτι πεις φιλε μου......... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες που τραβήξατε παιδιά, μπράβο σας! :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εδω σαρωμενες φωτογραφιες του Σαμοθρακη σε ενα λιμανι που εχει παει ελαχιστες φορες, στον Αδαμαντα της Μηλου.Στις μερες του Αγιου Πνευματος 2007 το Αγιος Γεωργιος ειχε βλαβη ετσι ηρθε σκατζα στη θεση του το Σαμοθρακη.Αφιερωμενες στους εραστες των φωτογραφιων που δυσκολα μπορει να τραβηξεις.

Samothraki_Adamantas_Milou_Agiou_Pneumatos_2007.jpg

Samothraki_Adamantas_Milou_Agiou_Pneumatos_2007_2.jpg

Samothraki_Adamantas_Milou_Agiou_Pneumatos_2007_3.jpg

----------


## vinman

Διονύση,απλά εκπληκτικές!!
Σπάνια όντως συνάντηση του πλοίου με το λιμάνι της Μήλου!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Συμφωνώ με το Vinman, πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες, σπανιότατες και λαχταριστές! ευχαριστούμε

----------


## STRATHGOS

Proini sinantisi ligo eξo apo to limani tis llesvo simera to proi . .
23102008031.jpg :Surprised:

----------


## manolis m.

Karavisia phwtografia apo autes pou thimizoun diagores anamniseis kai taksidia! Mpravo stratige!

----------


## MYTILENE

Αλλάξανε και σφυρίγματα απ'ότι άκουσα ε φίλε STRATHGOS?Με ξύπνησε ο καπτα Αρβανίτης:twisted::twisted: :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!Πολύ καλή και όπως είπε ο manolis σπάνια φώτο ΠΛΕΟΝ

----------


## a.molos

Απο τον ερχομο του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα. Νεος μώλος της Δραπετσώνας, ανοιξη του 2005.

----------


## gvaggelas

¶φιξη στο Βαθύ Σάμου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία ! Τέλειος συνδυασμός...

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ!!

29102008179.jpg

29102008181.jpg

29102008183.jpg

29102008187.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Συγχαρητήρια στο φίλο ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ.Επιτέλους βλέπουμε φώτο και από ένα διαφορετικό λιμάνι.Συνέχεια Πειραιά,Σύρο :Razz:  :Wink:  Τήνο Μύκονο έπηξε το μάτι μας :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο ρε στρατηγε.εκανες ενα ταξιδι που τοσα χρονια πανω δεν αξιωθηκα να κανω.παλι ομιχλη ειχε βλεπω.παντα ομορφη η καβαλα ....

----------


## giorgos....

ρε παιδιά τί γίνεται με αυτό το καράβι? έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι δεμένο εδώ και καμιά βδομάδα..
έγεινε και εκεί επίσχεση εργασίας?

----------


## MYTILENE

ΣΑΟΣ καπουτ φίλε!!!όσο τα είδες τα είδες τα βαποράκια της.Τώρα είναι όλα δεμένα σε διάφορα λιμάνια της χώρας

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Βάση του AIS 
το Σαμοθράκη βρίσκεται εδώ και μία βδομάδα στη Καβάλα,
το Αρσινόη βρίσκεται εδώ και αρκετό καιρό στην Ίο 
το Παναγία Σουμελά στο Λαύριο.
Νομίζω ότι ξέχασα κάποιο, ή μου φαίνεται?

----------


## captain 83

Το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ σε καμμιά Αλεξανδρούπολη θα ειναι παρατημένο.

----------


## scoufgian

> Βάση του AIS 
> το Σαμοθράκη βρίσκεται εδώ και μία βδομάδα στη Καβάλα,
> το Αρσινόη βρίσκεται εδώ και αρκετό καιρό στην Ίο 
> το Παναγία Σουμελά στο Λαύριο.
> Νομίζω ότι ξέχασα κάποιο, ή μου φαίνεται?


το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στο Λαυριο...........

----------


## MYTILENE

Οκ όλα αυτά τα πλοία είναι στα διάφορα λιμάνια που είπατε αλλά ρε παιδιά ο.....ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ που είναι :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: ???????

----------


## Νaval22

> Οκ όλα αυτά τα πλοία είναι στα διάφορα λιμάνια που είπατε αλλά ρε παιδιά ο.....ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ που είναι???????


Διακοπές σε εξωτικά νησιά του Ειρηνικού ανα χείρας με το χαριτωμένο σκυλάκι του  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Και μια από τις τελευταίες του επισκέψης :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ forum.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

το αλλο καμαρι, το παναγια αγιασου πρεπει να αναφερθει που βρισκεται.

----------


## Rocinante

> το αλλο καμαρι, το παναγια αγιασου πρεπει να αναφερθει που βρισκεται.


Στον Πειραια δεν ειναι η εχω χασει επισοδεια;

----------


## scoufgian

> Στον Πειραια δεν ειναι η εχω χασει επισοδεια;


ναι εκει ειναι πινει καφε στα starbucks

----------


## moutsokwstas

εχει παρει και μια κληση, ετσι για να μην ξεχνιομαστε οτι βρισκεται σε ληθαργο και οχι μονο.

----------


## dimitris

Παναγια Αγιασου στον Πειραια βεβαια, το Κρημνιωτισσα Ελευσινα?
και το Θεσσαλονικη?
ειμαστε και στο θεμα του Σαμοθρακη ξεφυγαμε τελειος...

----------


## Νaval22

> Παναγια Αγιασου στον Πειραια βεβαια, το Κρημνιωτισσα Ελευσινα?
> και το Θεσσαλονικη?
> ειμαστε και στο θεμα του Σαμοθρακη ξεφυγαμε τελειος...


το θεσσαλονίκη ξεκουράζει τις προπέλες του  :Razz:  στην αλεξανδρούπολη

----------


## minoan7

Πέντε φωτογραφίες από το Σαμοθράκη στην άφιξη του από Καβάλα
Ιούλιος 2006

SAMOTHRAKI1.jpg

SAMOTHRAKI2.jpg

SAMOTHRAKI3.jpg

SAMOTHRAKI4.jpg

SAMOTHRAKI5.jpg

----------


## minoan7

¶λλες δυο πρύμη πλώρη
SAMOTHRAKI6.jpg

SAMOTHRAKI7.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μπραβο σου , ειναι ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου   :Cool:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΜΟΝΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ???ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Μπραβο σου Minoan7 φοβερες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

minoan7 απίστευτες οι φωτογραφίες σου! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Tο ακούσαμε και αυτό...................ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ σήμερα από Καβάλα:shock::shock::shock:

----------


## laz94

> Tο ακούσαμε και αυτό...................ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ σήμερα από Καβάλα:shock::shock::shock:


 
χαχαχα! Ξέρω και ένα με τον τοτό!!! :lol:
(τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε)?
Που το άκουσες?

----------


## MYTILENE

ενημερωνει το κεντρικο πρακτορειο της ΣΑΟΣ στην Μυτιλήνη

----------


## mitilinios

Ναι, έληξε η απεργία στη ΣΑΟΣ και ξαναξεκινάνε τα δρομολόγια.  :Razz:  Ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζω αν σήμερα θα εκτελέσει τελικά δρομολόγιο το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.

----------


## minoan7

Σήμερα 23:00 θα φύγει απο Καβάλα....Στις 16:00 εχει δρομολόγιο το Σουμελά για Λημνο μέσω Σαμοθράκης

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Χαιρομαι ειδικα για τους ναυτες που πληρωθηκαν !!!

----------


## geokou72a

> Σήμερα 23:00 θα φύγει απο Καβάλα....Στις 16:00 εχει δρομολόγιο το Σουμελά για Λημνο μέσω Σαμοθράκης


K ακομη δεμενο Καβαλα ειναι!! Ti προβλημα υπαρχει;

----------


## MYTILENE

Δε φτάσαν τα λεφτά για όλους :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ αναμένεται σήμερα να κάνει κυκλικό δρομολόγιο από Καβάλα για Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη και επιστροφή; :shock: Βρήκα δρομολόγιο στο openseas.

----------


## mitilinios

Τελικά αναχώρησε στις 19:30 από Καβάλα. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

αποκλείεται, θα τα' χει παίξει εντελώς το AIS πάλι..

----------


## mitilinios

> αποκλείεται, θα τα' χει παίξει εντελώς το AIS πάλι..


Μάλλον όχι Γιώργο. Το δρομολόγιο υπάρχει και στο openseas αλλά με αναχώρηση από Καβάλα στις 18:00.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Χθες ημουν στο Λιμανι της Καβαλας και το ειδα  :Cool: 
Ομορφο πλοιο που ξεκουραζοταν πριν σαλπαρει  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

το είδα και εγώ στο AIS απλά το είπα ειρωνικά..

----------


## MYTILENE

Από τη γκαντεμιά του μόλις ήρθε Μυτιλήνη το έπιασε απαγορευτικό,πλάκα θα έχει να μας μείνει εδώ τώρα:shock: :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Από τη γκαντεμιά του μόλις ήρθε Μυτιλήνη το έπιασε απαγορευτικό,πλάκα θα έχει να μας μείνει εδώ τώρα:shock:!!!!


τυχερε ,εχεις να  βγαλεις φωτογραφιες..............θα σου προτεινα να κλεισεις και τραπεζι το βραδυ για το ρεβεγιον......... :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΧΙ ρε γαμώτο έφυγε.Πάει το τραπέζι :Razz:

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ δεν κατάφερε να προσεγγίσει το Καρλόβασι λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών και έτσι προσέγγισε το Βαθύ όπου και θα παραμείνει μέχρι τη λήξη του απαγορευτικού.

----------


## mitilinios

> Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ δεν κατάφερε να προσεγγίσει το Καρλόβασι λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών και έτσι προσέγγισε το Βαθύ όπου και θα παραμείνει μέχρι τη λήξη του απαγορευτικού.


Τελικά αναχώρησε στις 18:30 για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνο - Καβάλα. Οι επιβάτες με προορισμό την Ικαρία θα προωθηθούν με το SARDINIA VERA όταν λήξει  το απαγορευτικό στο Ικάριο πέλαγος.

----------


## mitilinios

Διαφοροποίηση δρομολογίων του ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ για Παρασκευή και Σάββατο.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=16

----------


## mitilinios

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ μόλις μπήκε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με 1 ώρα και 50 λεπτά καθυστέρηση.  :Confused:  Από Θεσσαλονίκη αναχώρησε στις 09:00 άρα για Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη χρειάστηκε σχεδόν 17 ώρες. :shock: Και εις ανώτερα... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## giorgos....

ακούστηκε εκ των έσω οτι το πλοίο θα δέσει κάπου κοντά στις 15 Ιανουαρίου στον πειραιά.. μήπως είναι για την ετήσια του? ξέρει κανείς πότε έχει?

----------


## sylver23

παντως προς το παρων στις δεξαμενες του ολπ δεν εχει δηλωθει

----------


## MYTILENE

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ εξω από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης από το πρωί,ο λόγος που βγήκε άγνωστος-ίσως και λόγω καιρού αν και ήταν μέσα από χθές το πρωί :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ εξω από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης από το πρωί,ο λόγος που βγήκε άγνωστος-ίσως και λόγω καιρού αν και ήταν μέσα από χθές το πρωί


Οι δικές μου πηγές (εγκυρότατες) σε απευθείας σύνδεση λένε ότι όπως λέει και παροιμία " έλλειψη χρημάτων στάση εμπορίου ". Στέρεψε το πηγάδι του μαύρου χρυσού .....  :Sad:  και .... φούντο, λάσκα .... το 8 στο νερό και αγάντα.

----------


## Apostolos

Πιθανών να βρήκε ο Chief τίποτε κρυμμένα σε κανένα τάνκι γιατι μετά το πλοίο έδεσε στο λιμάνι και τωρα επιστρέφει Αλεξανδρούπολη...
Πολύ κουτσομπόληδες οι Μυτιληνιοί βρε παιδί μου...

Samothraki.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Mήπως θες να πεις Καβάλα αντί για Αλεξανδρούπολη;

----------


## Apostolos

Εχεις δίκιο!

Γι αυτό πάτε μία φώτο για να μην με μαλώνετε!

samothaki.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Είναι στα μάυρα του τα χάλια γμτ.........γιατί δεν πουλάει να ισυχάσει και αυτός και τα καημένα τα βαπόρια του ήθελα να ήξερα............

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εχεις δίκιο!
> 
> Γι αυτό πάτε μία φώτο για να μην με μαλώνετε!
> 
> samothaki.jpg


Ωραιος ο Απόστολος!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## fotini86

Στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Χίου προσέκρουσε το επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό Σαμοθράκη, λόγω των ανέμων οκτώ μποφόρ που πνέουν στην περιοχή. 
Σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ, δεν τραυματίστηκε κανένας εκ των 17 επιβατών, ενώ το πλοίο κατευθύνεται σε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο, κοντά στις Οινούσσες, προκειμένου να επιθεωρηθεί. 
πηγή: www.e-tipos.com

----------


## Apostolos

Κανένα νέο για το συμβάν???

----------


## giannisk88

Σϋμφωνα με τις λεπτομερείς πληροφορίες του ΥΕΝ

_Προσέκρουσε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, στον προβλήτα του λιμένα Χίου, κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο &#171;ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ&#187; Ν.Π. 11392, χωρίς να τραυματισθεί κάποιος εκ των 38 επιβατών του, καθώς και των 50 ναυτικών – μελών πληρώματος του πλοίου._
_Το ανωτέρω Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από τη Χίο για τους λιμένες Μυτιλήνης – Λήμνου – Καβάλας._ 
_Από την πρόσκρουση προκλήθηκαν αποξέσεις χρώματος στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου και μικρής έκτασης υλικές ζημιές σε τρία οχήματα, σταθμευμένα πλησίον της θέσης πρόσδεσής του._ 
_Κατόπιν ελέγχου από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, διαπιστώθηκαν τρία ελαφρά εσωκοιλώματα, διαμέτρου περίπου 25 cm και βάθους περίπου 03 cm στο πρυμναίο αριστερό τμήμα του πλοίου, περίπου 80 cm πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή._ 
_Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Χίου, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους του ανωτέρω πλοίου μέχρι την προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα._

----------


## gtogias

Το καμάρι του Βορείου Αιγαίου παραμένει στο λιμάνι της Χίου μιας και ο νηωγνώμονας δεν έχει δώσει ακόμη το ΟΚ:

*Παραμένει στο λιμάνι της Χίου το «Σαμοθράκη»* 
«Δεμένο» στο λιμάνι της Χίου παραμένει το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Σαμοθράκη» της «ΣΑΟΣ ΝΕ», το οποίο, χθες το μεσημέρι, ενώ απέπλεε από το ακριτικό λιμάνι, προσέκρουσε στον προβλήτα και υπέστη βαθουλώματα στο αριστερό, πρυμναίο τμήμα του.
Το πλοίο, που εκτελούσε το επιδοτούμενο δρομολόγιο Χίο-Λέσβο-Λήμνο-Καβάλα, μετέφερε αρχικά 38 επιβάτες, οι οποίοι όμως προτίμησαν μετά την πολύωρη ταλαιπωρία να εξαργυρώσουν τα εισιτήριά τους και να αποβιβασθούν από το «Σαμοθράκη».
Αιτία της πολύωρης ακινητοποίησης του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Χίου, είναι σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, η μη προσκόμιση «πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης» από το βρετανικό νηογνώμονα, που παρακολουθεί το ελληνικό ακτοπλοϊκό πλοίο.
Στο «Σαμοθράκη» οι ζημίες του οποίου εντοπίζονται πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, παραμένουν τρεις επιβάτες και οι 50 ναυτικοί, που αποτελούν το πλήρωμά του.

Πηγή:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...02/2009_266694

----------


## sylver23

Επετράπη στις 20.30 ο απόπλους του Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ «Σαμοθράκη» από το λιμάνι της Χίου, με εννέα επιβάτες, έξι Φ/Γ και δύο Ι.Χ.Ε., για τους επόμενους λιμένες προσέγγισης, κατόπιν προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού κλάσεως μετά από ζημία από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα.

πηγη

----------


## Naias II

Από σήμερα βρίσκεται στη Καβάλα  :Confused:

----------


## gtogias

Καλησπέρα

Και θα κάτσει για μερικές ημέρες μιας και η ΣΑΟΣ το αποσύρει για συντήρηση:

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...samothraki.htm

----------


## giorgos....

το πλοίο έδεσε στην Καβάλα. απολύθηκαν όλοι οι ναυτικοί του πλοίου οι περισσότεροι απο τους οποίους εξοφλήθηκαν απο τη saos.. 
το μέλλον άγνωστο..

----------


## fotini86

Έχουμε δηλαδή έγκυρες πληροφορίες για την απόλυση των ναυτικών του Σαμοθράκη;

Αμάν αυτή η εταιρεία δεν είναι γραφτό της να λειτουργήσει σωστά!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos....

είναι πολύ έγκυρη η πηγή..
εκ των έσω του πλοίου..

----------


## Vortigern

Δν μπορουσε η ΣΑΟΣ να αντικαταστηση το πλοιο με το Εξπρες Λημνος που καθεται?Η εχει και αυτο προβλημα?

----------


## cpt babis

το λημνος εχει πολλα μηχανικα προβληματα

----------


## scoufgian

> το λημνος εχει πολλα μηχανικα προβληματα


πολυ σωστος ο cpt babis........ :Wink:  :Wink: .το πλοιο το κραταμε μεχρι να ............

----------


## fotini86

Δηλαδή μιλάμε για πλοίο αναξιόπλοο, σωστά;;;; Σε πιο λιμάνι κάθεται το Εξπρές Λήμνος;

----------


## Leo

Μεγάλη κουβέντα να πει κανείς "αναξιόπλοο" ένα πλοίο... (ούτε για πλάκα δεν το λέμε) αν δεν έχουμε χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις.

----------


## captain 83

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ αναπαύεται στο Λάυριο.

----------


## giorgos....

ρε άν κάποιος αποφασίσει να του ρίξει έστω 1 μύριο.... ο βαπόραρος θα πετάει πάλι.. πού είναι οι εποχές που το βαπόρι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και το πρόσεχαν σαν τα μάτια τους.. αλλά έτσι είναι, έπεσε σε ξένα χέρια και να τα αποτελέσματα..

----------


## opelmanos

εχουμε κανενα νεο απο το σαμοθρακη?

----------


## fotini86

Μάλλον όχι δεν έχουμε κανένα νέο παρά όσα έχουν ειπωθεί μέχρι τώρα...

----------


## opelmanos

εφυγε απο το λιμανι της καβαλας η ακομα εκει κοιμαται?ποτε θα παει για επισκευη?

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ρε άν κάποιος αποφασίσει να του ρίξει έστω 1 μύριο.... ο βαπόραρος θα πετάει πάλι.. πού είναι οι εποχές που το βαπόρι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και το πρόσεχαν σαν τα μάτια τους.. αλλά έτσι είναι, έπεσε σε ξένα χέρια και να τα αποτελέσματα..


Ρε παιδια τι λεμε τωρα οτι πεσει στα χερια τις σαος βγαινι αχριστο θιμαστε πως ηταν το μιλος και πως εγινε και που κατελιξε τελικα...Τι λεμε τωρα η σαος δεν ειναι για τιποτα...

----------


## Vortigern

> Ρε παιδια τι λεμε τωρα οτι πεσει στα χερια τις σαος βγαινι αχριστο θιμαστε πως ηταν το μιλος και πως εγινε και που κατελιξε τελικα...Τι λεμε τωρα η σαος δεν ειναι για τιποτα...


Eπ λιγα για το Μηλος...και καλυτερα να μην αναφερουμε οτι καποτε το Μηλος ταξιδευε με συνιαλα της ΣΑΟΣ :Mad:

----------


## douzoune

το Σαμοθράκη "σκουριάζει" στην Καβάλα.....

----------


## fotini86

Στην κυριολεξία ''σκουριάζει''... Πόσο καιρό βρίσκεται σε αυτήν την κατάσταση;

----------


## opelmanos

> Στην κυριολεξία ''σκουριάζει''... Πόσο καιρό βρίσκεται σε αυτήν την κατάσταση;


Γύρω στα μέσα ΦΛΕΒΑΡΗ απ'ότι θυμάμαι μετά το τρακάρισμα που είχε πάθει στη ΧΙΟ

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Τον αυγουστο του 2005 μολις ειχε ερθει το πλοιο ταξιδεψα μαζι του απο Καβαλα για Λημνο το πλοιο πεταγε μεγαλο καλοδιατηρημενο και γενικα προσεγμενο.φετος το καλοκαιρι που ξαναταξιδεψα μαζι του δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με το πλοιο που ειχα ταξιδεψει το 2005.αμα η saos προσεχε και διατηρουσε καλυτερα τα πλοια της δεν θα ειχε περιελθει στην κατασταση που βρισκεται σημερα.

----------


## opelmanos

Τι να πω μια η οικονομική κρίση μια η αδυναμία του εφοπλιστή να κρατήσει με αξιώσεις τις γραμμές τον οδήγησαν να κάνει αυτό που έκανε να παροπλίσει τα περρισότερα πλοία του σε διάφορα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας.Ας ελπίσουμε να τα ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύουν το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## nkr

Χαλια πρεπει να ειναι η εταιρεια αφου αφηνει τα καραβια να ειναι σε τετοια κατασταση.Ειχα παει στο Λαυριο και ειδα το Παναγια Σουμελα και το EXPRESS LIMNOS και τα δυο ειναι μες στην σκουρια.

----------


## marsant

Eδω ρε παιδια οι ναυτικοι ειναι απληρωτοι, η εταιρια βαραει διαλυση(αν δεν το εχει κανει ηδη), θα κοιτανε να  βαφουν τα βαπορια?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ με τηΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ 02.JPG

ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ 03.JPGν λευκη φορεσια της SAOS FERRIES τον Αυγουστο του 2005 στο λιμανι της Λημνου

----------


## Speedkiller

Είναι κουκλί κατάλευκο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Του πανε παρα πολυ τα λευκα!!!!!!! :Surprised: Ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 23 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2007.
Pict20070623.JPG

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

να ρωτησω κατι? τ πλοιο ειναι αδερφο τ κορναρου? μ φαινεται ιδιο, εκτος κ αν ειναι ιδεα μ!

----------


## giannisk88

Επιβαιβεώνοντας το απο τον Σουηδό είναι αδέρφια με το viking viscount, το Βιτσέντζο Κορνάρο δηλαδή.

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Επιβαιβεώνοντας το απο τον Σουηδό είναι αδέρφια με το viking viscount, το Βιτσέντζο Κορνάρο δηλαδή.


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε giannisk88

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και χθες ανέβασα στη γκάλερι μερικές φωτο των παροπλισμένων της Σαος στην Αλεξ/λη, πάρτε _εδώ_ και μια γεύση του ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ, με τα τρεξίματα και τις σκουριές να ομορφαίνουν από τα παιχνίδια του ήλιου.

Με το πέρασμα του καιρού, μου φαίνεται πως το χρώμα του σκαριού, τώρα πια μαζί πολύ με το χρώμα που είχε επί P&O. 

Και άλλη μια από την πάντα.

----------


## a.molos

Δυο μηνες μετά  την δημοσίευση του φίλου Ellinis, η κατάσταση για την εταιρεία  δείχνει να είναι μη αναστρέψιμη, ενώ για το πλοίο, επιδεινώνεται με πιο έντονα τα σημάδια της εγκατάλειψης.

----------


## hayabusa

καλα που είναι βαμμένο μπλε και κρύβονται πολλά πράγματα...κρίμα πάντως όλα τα σκαριά της εταιρείας να σαπίζουν...πραγματικά κρίμα

----------


## nikosnasia

23/6/2007. Σε μιά αναχώρηση του.
DSCN1568.JPG

DSCN1575.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> 23/6/2007. Σε μιά αναχώρηση του.
> DSCN1568.JPG
> 
> DSCN1575.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για τις όμορφες εποχές που μας ζωντανεύεις και εδώ αλλά και στο Εξ Λήμνος .Να σαι πάντα καλά !

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά ρίξτε μια ματιά λίγο εδώ....
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/02/blog-post_4921.html

----------


## xidianakis

> Παιδιά ρίξτε μια ματιά λίγο εδώ....
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/02/blog-post_4921.html


αν ειναι δυνατον! τοση γρουσουζια πλεον????

----------


## Speedkiller

1ον η φώτο είναι άκυρη!
2ον το αρθρο μιλάει για το πλοίο Σαος προφανώς εννοώντας το σαος ΙΙ
3ον το Σαμοθράκη είναι δεμμένο μηνες τώρα και μόνο το σαος ΙΙ κάνει δρομολόγια....

----------


## opelmanos

Tώρα θα με βρίσετε και θα έχετε και δίκιο γιατί εγώ φταίω που δεν πρόσεξα τι έγραφε.

----------


## nikosnasia

Λευκό ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ στα 2005 στη Μυτιλήνη και συγκεκριμένα στις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου. Για τον Μάνο.
Pict20050904.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

¶λλη μία του 2006. 23 Απριλίου.
Pict20060423.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε nikosnasia για τις εξαιρετικες  φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεις!

----------


## nikosnasia

26 Μαρτίου 2006 από την Φυκιότρυπα σε συνάντηση με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.
Pict20060326.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Λευκό ήταν κουκλί!!! :Surprised:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMOTHRAKI στον πειραια πολυ λιγο πριν αναλαβει υπηρεσια στα ελληνικα νερα

scan0054.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> SAMOTHRAKI στον πειραια πολυ λιγο πριν αναλαβει υπηρεσια στα ελληνικα νερα
> 
> scan0054.jpg


 Υπεροχη φωτογραφια του παροπλοισμενου πλεον εργαλειου.
Ευχαριστουμε ΒΕΝ.

----------


## diagoras

Παρατημενο ακομα εκει... 
P1020600.JPG 
Αλεξανδρουπολη

----------


## Ellinis

Bλέπω οτι του αλλάξανε θέση, μιας κα πριν λιγο καιρό ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμενοβραχίονα.

----------


## diagoras

Και μια ακομα... 
P1020603.JPG 
Εχει παρει και αυτο την κληση του

----------


## opelmanos

Μιας και το ξεχάσαμε το πλοίο λέω να ανεβάσω μια φωτό από τότε που ταξίδευε.Εδώ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης δεμένο με απαγορευτικό τον Οκτώβριο του 2007  παρέα με τον Ήρωα.
Αφιερώνεται στους nikosnasia.Captain Nionios,Thanasis89,samothraki
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93500

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το αδερφακι του Κορναρου, χωρις τις μετασκευες!!! Ενα καλο πλοιο με αθλια συντηρηση. Δεν θα χαλουσε κανεναν να ηταν σε καλη κατασταση οντας ο δευτερος Κορναρος της ακτοπλοιας μας. Ειχα κανει με αυτο ταξιδι ως τη Μηλο του Αγιου Πνευματος το 2007 σε αντικατασταση του Αγιος Γεωργιος που ειχε μηχανικο προβλημα. Απαραδεκτη κατασταση, βρωμια και 15 κομβοι οριακα!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο... Ένα περίεργο πράγμα, αυτό το πλοίο ποτέ δεν μου έβγαλε τα ίδια συναισθήματα που μου βγάζει το αδερφό του... 

Πάντως πρέπει να μαζέψουμε τους απανταχού παλιατζήδες για να μαζέψουν τα πλοία αυτά... Παρακαλώ μόνο το Σαμοθράκη και το Εξπρές Λήμνος να μείνουν τελευταία...  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Το αδερφακι του Κορναρου, χωρις τις μετασκευες!!! Ενα καλο πλοιο με αθλια συντηρηση. Δεν θα χαλουσε κανεναν να ηταν σε καλη κατασταση ωντας ο δευτερος Κορναρος της ακτοπλοιας μας. Ειχα κανει με αυτο ταξιδι ως τη Μηλο του Αγιου Πνευματοσ το 2007 σε αντικατασταση του Αγιος Γεωργιος που ειχε μηχανικο προβλημα. Απαραδεκτη κατασταση, βρωμια και 15 κομβοι οριακα!!!


Έπρεπε να το έπαιρνε η Λανέ μαζί με τον Κορνάρο αυτό το πλοίο παρά να υποφέρει από την κακούχία της απαράδεκτης *Salos.*  :Mad: 
Εδώ άλλη μια από το λιμάνι της Χίου .Φωταγωγημένο και ζωντανό
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93501

----------


## geokou72a

Αυτο πως και δεν ενδιαφερθηκε η ΝΕΛ να το μισθωσει? :Confused:  Στην ιδια περιπου κατασταση με το Μυρτιδιωτισσα ειναι!

----------


## samurai

Προφανώς γιατί θα βαρύνεται με σημαντικά χρέη, τα οποία καμία εταιρεία σήμερα δεν σκοπεύει να επωμιστεί. Αλλιώς θα είχαν καλύτερη τύχη και τα πλοία του Αγούδημου  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν λίγες μέρες βρέθηκα στην Αλεξανδρούπολη και πρόλαβα να κάνω μια βόλτα στο λιμάνι για να δω τον παροπλισμένο στολίσκο της Σάος...

Mια κοντινή ματιά στο σκάφος προκαλεί θλίψη... Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ είναι πια σκιά του αλλοτινού εαυτού. Τίποτα δεν θυμίζει το λευκό καράβι που ταξίδευε πριν 4-5 χρόνια.
Επόμενως σταθμός; η Αλιάγα μήπως;

P9070042.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικη φωτο απο τον φιλο Ellinis.Μαλλον τα παροπλισμενα πλοια της Σαος εχουν παρει το δρομο που δεν εχει επιστροφη.Πιστευω οτι μονο το ενεργο Σαος ΙΙ και το δεμενο Θεσσαλονικη εχουν καποιο μελλον.Βεβαια το Θεσσαλονικη ειναι ενα ro\ro χωρις μεγαλο γκαραζ, αλλα με μεγαλη καταναλωση και ενα μεγαλο κοστολογιο για μετατροπη σε ΕΓ\ΟΓ.Δεν φτανει μονο η ομορφαδα δυστυχως

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMOTHRAKI στην αλεξανδρουπολη.....Ενα πλοιο που ξεκινησε λευκο και περηφανο και καταντησε  ετσι.Ισως να παιρνει κατι απο το ferrarακι που στεκεται παραδιπλα του.

DSC00825.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει  ξαναρωτήσει κανένας συμφορουμίτης αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω υπάρχει μέριμνα για την φύλαξη αυτών των πλοίων η είναι πιό παρατημένα και απο ποτέ?? :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Συνήθως αυτος που κατασχέτει το πλοίο βάζει και κάποιους "φύλακες" για να μην γίνετε πλιάτσικο...

Μια φώτο από τις πρώτες μέρες στην Ελλάδα, λευκό, φωτεινό όμορφο!!!

samothraki.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο ειναι το βελτιστο βαψιμο για βαπορια του αιγιου κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Λευκο και πανεμορφο! Ευχαριστουμε Apostolos

----------


## opelmanos

> Συνήθως αυτος που κατασχέτει το πλοίο βάζει και κάποιους "φύλακες" για να μην γίνετε πλιάτσικο...
> 
> Μια φώτο από τις πρώτες μέρες στην Ελλάδα, λευκό, φωτεινό όμορφο!!!
> 
> samothraki.jpg


 Mόνο από θαύμα θα το ξαναδούμε έτσι :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να το δουμε και λιγο πιο κοντα το ωραιο αυτο βαπορι...

DSC00827.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Αχ κατακαημένο σε τι λάθος χέρια έπεσες ....κρίμα πολύ κρίμα

----------


## Ergis

να ρωτησω κατι.τι επιπτωσεις μπορει να επιφερει στις μηχανες του η πολυχρονη αυτη ακινησια;σκουριαζουν;γιατι τοσο καιρο λεμε αααααα ουουουουουου,ποτε δεν θα ξαναεπιστρεψει στην ενεργο δραση κτλ.ειναι μιαα απορια που την εχω καιρο τωρα.

υσ.αν κριθει off topic και υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα ας μεταφερθει εκει το ποστ αυτο.

ευχαριστω

----------


## anant

απο παλιες καλες εποχες στο λιμανι Καρλοβασου.

----------


## Giovanaut

Από άποψη τέχνης δεν είναι και τίποτε ιδιαίτερο, αλλά εικονίζουν το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ, σε ένα από τα πρώτα του δρομολόγια(πρώτη φορά που το έβλεπα), στις 24 Ιουλίου 2005 στη Λήμνο, με τη λευκή πανέμορφη φορεσιά του...

Οι φωτο είναι τραβηγμένες από το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ...

DSC01334.jpg
DSC01335.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο Κήρυκο στίς 20-1-2009.

IMG_0258..jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μάλιστα στάθηκε αξιοπρεπέστατο στη άγονη που εξυπηρέτησε με καλές ταχύτητες , καλές υπηρεσίες στο ξενοδοχειακό του κομμάτι και το σημαντικότερο χωρίς ιδιαίτερες καθυστερήσεις

----------


## idrohoos

Στίς 9 μάη τού 2006.

DSC00051.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλος ο idrohoos οπως παντα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δροσερη ομορφη φωτογραφια. Εχω δει τετοιες εικονες απο τις βαρδιολες του Κορναρου παρα πολλες φορες και πραγματικα ειναι κριμα που αυτο το βαπορι δεν προσεφερε και αλλες τετοιες στη ακτοπλοια μας. Δεν λεω απαραιτητα να μην ειχε παει για σκραπ και να ταξιδευε σημερα αλλα τουλαχιστον απο το 2005 εως το 2011 θα επρεπε να ειναι συνεχεια μαχιμο και να προσφερει. 

Μεσα ειχε διαφορες στη διαρυθμιση των κοινων κοινοχρηστων χωρων σε σχεση με τον Κορναρο, ενω ειχε και μια σημαντικη διαφορα. Στο Deck 7, ακριβως πισω απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι εκει που ο Κορναρος (παρα τα μεγαλα παραθυρα που παραπεμπουν σε κοινοχρηστο χωρο) εχει καμπινες, το Σαμοθρακη ειχε δυο αιθουσες με τις μεγαλες αεροπορικες με το διπλο ποδοστηριο που στον Κορναρο εχουν μετατεθει στις δυο αιθουσες του Deck 8. Το Σαμοθρακη στο Deck 8 ειχε ενα σαλονακι στη πρωτη αιθουσα και κανονικες πιο "σφιχτες" αεροπορικες στη δευτερη. Κοινως το πλοιο της ΣΑΟΣ ηταν πιο σαλοναδικο-"αεροπορικαδικο" απο τον Κορναρο.

Αν ειχε μεινει στη χωρα μας θα ηταν ενα πολυ καλο διδυμο των αγονων. Το Σαμοθρακη να ηταν στην γραμμη των Κυθηρων και ο Κορναρος να γυρνουσε στην Κασοκαρπαθια και να επαιρνε πισω το "στεμμα" του ως ο βασιλιας και το πιο ιδανικο βαπορι για τη γραμμη. Ονειρα...

----------


## Ellinis

Να συνεισφέρω και εγώ δυο φωτογραφίες από το καλοκαίρι του 2006

εν πλώ από Λήμνο προς Μυτιλήνη
P5250054.jpg

και η αναχώρηση από τη Μυτιλήνη
P5250059.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMOTHRAKI τον Ιουνιο του 2008

IMG_8358.jpg

....μια και ζεσταθηκε το θεμα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες των idrohoos και Ellinis παρατηρω οτι στο πελαγος το Σαμοθρακη ηταν αρκετα "ντριπλαδορικο" πραγμα που βεβαια δεν θυμαμαι απο το ταξιδι μου μαζι του το 2007... Φαινεται οτι ο αυτοματος του ειχε διαφορετικη ρυθμιση ή ηταν σε διαφορετικη κατασταση απο του Κορναρου που κραταει το πλοιο γραμμη στην πορεια του.





> SAMOTHRAKI τον Ιουνιο του 2008
> 
> IMG_8358.jpg
> 
> ....μια και ζεσταθηκε το θεμα


Που ειναι τραβηγμενη αυτη η ομορφη νυχτερινη;

----------


## Ellinis

Ανταποδίδω με δυο "παρακμιακής τέχνης" ... στην Αλεξανδρούπολη το Σεπτέμβρη του 2009

P7070002.jpg P7070016.jpg

Φίλε Nionio, το πλοίο είχε σαφώς περισσότερα να προσφέρει. Δεν ξέρω μηχανολογικά πως ήταν, αλλά με μια καλή ανακαίνηση στο ξενοδοχειακό του θα μπορούσε να σταθεί σε αρκετές γραμμές. Το μόνο σοβαρό πρόβλημα ήταν οτι ... ανήκε στη Σάος!  :Single Eye:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες των idrohoos και Ellinis παρατηρω οτι στο πελαγος το Σαμοθρακη ηταν αρκετα "ντριπλαδορικο" πραγμα που βεβαια δεν θυμαμαι απο το ταξιδι μου μαζι του το 2007... Φαινεται οτι ο αυτοματος του ειχε διαφορετικη ρυθμιση ή ηταν σε διαφορετικη κατασταση απο του Κορναρου που κραταει το πλοιο γραμμη στην πορεια του.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Που ειναι τραβηγμενη αυτη η ομορφη νυχτερινη;


Στο βαθυ της Σαμου,29-6-2008 μολις εχουμε φτασει με το Νησος Μυκονος

----------


## pantelis2009

> SAMOTHRAKI τον Ιουνιο του 2008
> 
> IMG_8358.jpg
> 
> ....μια και ζεσταθηκε το θεμα


Με αυτό το υπέροχο θέαμα........ζεσταθήκαμε και εμείς. Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-ΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ. :Surprised:

----------


## idrohoos

Eν πλώ στίς 22-4-2006.

DSC06749.jpg DSC06755.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Τό Σαμοθράκη στίς 17-6-2008 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

Σαμοθράκη.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ στις 23-07-2011 φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN όταν είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga.

ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ 01 23-07-2011 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Σαμοθράκη λίγες μέρες μετά από την προηγούμενη ενώ έχει αρχίσει η διάλυση του, φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN.

ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ 02 23-07-2011 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------

